# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  NABBA Universe report link

## malahat

The site isn't an obvious one 
http://www.worldfitnessfederation.de...iverse_02.html
No Americans in the competition this year?

----------

